# Danger's New Labels



## dangerdave (Feb 4, 2012)

I made some labels while at work today. I'm getting better at this. I've been making some wine for special friends and family lately...

For my friend Kelly West, who dotated the Concord Grapes. She'll like the name! She's a wild one! LOL






For my oldest stepdaughter, Jessica. She wanted strawberry wine.





For my youngest stepdaughter who just joined the USAF. Some peach mango that is going to be awesome when she comes home in a few months!





Enjoy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice labels, Dave. I really like the first one.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 5, 2012)

Dave, really nice labels. Can you tell us what solftware package you used for them? Thanks.


----------



## Flem (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice labels, Dave.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Dave this is the first time I can honestly say I don't have a favorite. I love each and everyone of them. You really did an awesome job on them and I would love to see your step daughters face when she comes home and sees her label.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I really like them, too. Actually, Rocky, I'm using an old version of Corel Draw 9 I've had on my computer for years. I'm familiar with it, and it works great for this.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 26, 2012)

For my friend, Mark Hamann, who's wife loves the Blackberry Merlot---so I'm making them a batch. The picture is of Johann Georg Hamann, the 18th century German philosopher, and Mark's ancestor. He's gonna love it!


----------



## Flem (Feb 26, 2012)

Cool Label!


----------



## Duster (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice, professorial looking
I love it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't know how you do it, but the fonts, colors and everything is just so perfect!


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks, all! Encouragement helps. Now, if I could just do them _faster_!


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 29, 2012)

Another colorful label for my Weeping Willow Wines...


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice labels. Can't see half the pics posted from work and usually aren't on when at home.


----------



## Flem (Feb 29, 2012)

Another great label, Dave.


----------



## Dugger (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice, Dave - not to be picky, but check the spelling of your name on the Hamann one before you print them. Great job - wish I could do labels like this!


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 2, 2012)

Dugger said:


> Very nice, Dave - not to be picky, but check the spelling of your name on the Hamann one before you print them. Great job - wish I could do labels like this!



Good eye, Dugger! Thanks!


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 8, 2012)

A label for the Riesling I just bottled, and a redo of my Triple Berry Lemon (Skeeter Pee) label.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2012)

Dave that Riesling label is so nice it looks commercial! Great job.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 8, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Dave that Riesling label is so nice it looks commercial! Great job.


 
Now that's a compliment! Thanks, Dan!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 8, 2012)

Good job indeed!


----------



## DaveV (Apr 9, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> Thanks everyone! I really like them, too. Actually, Rocky, I'm using an old version of Corel Draw 9 I've had on my computer for years. I'm familiar with it, and it works great for this.



What are you printing your labels to, Dave? Are they Avery type labels or something similar? Thanks


----------



## Noontime (Apr 9, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> Another colorful label for my Weeping Willow Wines...


 Very nice! Love the color


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 11, 2012)

DaveV said:


> What are you printing your labels to, Dave? Are they Avery type labels or something similar? Thanks


 

I use Leeners You-Make-Kit Brand pregummed label paper and an ink jet printer. Comes in lots of colors, too! They were the cheapest brand I could find online. My wine labels end up costing me about 3 cents each (for the paper).


----------



## dangerdave (May 17, 2012)

Repost of lost Way Out West label...






My new label and name for my triple-berry-lemon (Skeeter Pee)...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2012)

Dave great labels as usual but I really love the "Way Out West" label. Hey Leeners is a cool store. I've visited them several times. The first time I went they even gave me one of their Polo shirts. Their customer service is awesome also.


----------



## jswordy (May 25, 2012)

Hamann's Delight is reminiscent of a tobacco label. Cool labels, very cool.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks all! Here's the new label for my Tropical Port Wine. My wife, Johnna, took the picture of the Blue Macaw (largest of the parrot family) at the Nashville Zoo...


----------



## g8keeper (Jun 1, 2012)

very nice label dave....looks awesome....wifey took a great pic for you to use as well....


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm trying to get all my labels into the Gallery section...where they should be. And thanks. She is a great photographer! I've got some other good animal pics she took that day to use for my labels. Stay tuned!


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 1, 2012)

*Rainy Day*

On this rainy spring day, I made some labels for my upcoming summer wines---

The Strawberry White Zinfandel:





The Raspberry Merlot:





And the Lemon Wine (Original Skeeter Pee):





Like I always say, this is one of my favorate parts of the winemaking process!


----------

